# Hello



## draconian (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello all!  I'm an EA hoping to transfer to the Randolph Lodge # 1268.  Hope to learn a lot through daily and weekly reading and study.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings! A hearty welcome Indeed!


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings Brother. Let us know how you progress through the degrees.


----------



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome I am currently helping teach an EA degree so definitely keep us updated on your progress. Take in your lectures and put meaning behind them not just hurry through them to get done. And remember your not doing anything that the rest of us have not done before. Good luck brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## draconian (Apr 29, 2014)

Just a friendly update, I will be taking my first exam next month. I hope to be word perfect by that time. Never realized how hard it would be to memorize something.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site and craft.


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Welcome!


Steve


----------



## jvarnell (May 9, 2014)

draconian said:


> Just a friendly update, I will be taking my first exam next month. I hope to be word perfect by that time. Never realized how hard it would be to memorize something.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


 I am with ya on that.


----------

